# Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

						Der 1-Mann-Betrieb Nudecnc hat eine Kickstarter-Kampagne ins Leben gerufen, um die Produktion des Ncore V1 getauften CPU-Wasserkühlers zu finanzieren. Die Besonderheit: Er ist für den Einsatz auf Sockel-1151-Prozessoren (aktuell Coffee Lake-S) ohne Heatspreader kreiert worden. Nutzer können die CPU köpfen und müssen den Kupferdeckel nicht wieder aufsetzen. Außerdem wird kein Montagematerial benötigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*


----------



## kadda67 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Definitiv cooles Teil


----------



## Renax (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Hut ab vor dieser Konstruktion mit dem "selbsthaltenden" Kühler.
Seine CAD Kenntnisse haben da ihm natürlich viel erleichtert, dennoch bewundernswert....


----------



## JunglistMovement (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Würde man bei sowas dann auf normale Wärmeleitpaste zurückgreifen?


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Ohne Heatspreader ist der Unterschied nicht mehr groß, daher Normalweise egal ob normale oder Flüssig WLP.
Temperatur wird ja ohne Umweg direkt auf dem Kühler übertragen.

Wobei ich mich noch an frühzeitige Zeiten erinnere als noch kein Heatspreader verbaut war.
In einem Fall stand ich wartend an der Rücknahme eines Computerhandels und der Techniker überprüfte von einem Kunden eine neue CPU die nicht lief.
Am ende stellte sich heraus das am Silizium der DIE eine kleine Ecke abgebrochen war, Kühler wurde anscheint ungleichmäßig mit Druck verbaut.

Der Heatspreader schützt in diesem Sinn auch die DIE vor zu viel Anpressdruck.
Ob es das Risiko wert ist wegen 5-10°C bessere Temperaturen?? ...


----------



## butzbert (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Find die Idee auch Klasse. Nur dieses Acryl mag ich nicht. Stehe da mehr auf Metall zwecks der Wärmeübertragung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Wie geil !
Sehr interessantes Projekt.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie Leute die sich damit auskennen, die Sache mit dem Anpressdruck bewerten.



Ansonsten finde ich die Idee klasse.
Würd' mir am liebsten gleich so ein Teil bestellen, zum CL 8Kerner.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Mit meinem CPU-Kühler liege ich zwischen 38-48°C innerhalb von Spielen, daher auch wenn es wirklich sehr gut aussieht und interessant ist müsste ich den Kühler nicht zwingend haben.
Aber mehr als 4 Kerne können mehr Wärme erzeugen wo sich dies wieder ändern könnte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber mehr als 4 Kerne können mehr Wärme erzeugen wo sich dies wieder ändern könnte.



Gerade für einen möglichen CL 8kerner könnte so etwas sehr spannend sein.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Ist der Kühler mit der genauen Die- und Sockelfräsung nicht ein Einwegkühler der nur auf die jeweilige CPU, bzw. Sockel passt?
Bei einem klassischen Wasserkühler kauft man sich halt vom Hersteller ein neues Montagematerial und kann den Kühler immer weiter verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wie geil !
> Sehr interessantes Projekt.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie Leute die sich damit auskennen, die Sache mit dem Anpressdruck bewerten.
> ...



Da eine Anpresskraft nur vom ILM ausgeübt wird, sind gefährliche Werte nur zu erwarten, wenn die Maße der Haltenasen gegenüber dem Original-Heatspreader geändert wurden. Bedenklicher sind Krafteinwirkungen über die Schläuche, denn verglichen mit herkömmlichen Kühlern ist dieser schlecht gegen Kippbewegungen gesichert.




Abductee schrieb:


> Ist der Kühler mit der genauen Die- und Sockelfräsung nicht ein Einwegkühler der nur auf die jeweilige CPU, bzw. Sockel passt?
> Bei einem klassischen Wasserkühler kauft man sich halt vom Hersteller ein neues Montagematerial und kann den Kühler immer weiter verwenden.



Die Sockelhalterung ist bei allen 115Xer-Sockeln quasi identisch, aber die Kontaktfläche könnte zu Kompatibilitätseinschränkungen führen. Weniger wegen der Fläche, denn die Aussparung ist so groß wie mit den bisherigen Heatspreader-Außenkonturen möglich. Aber wenn Intel Die- oder Substratdicke ändert, dann wird dieser Kühler inkompatibel.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bedenklicher sind Krafteinwirkungen über die Schläuche, denn verglichen mit herkömmlichen Kühlern ist dieser schlecht gegen Kippbewegungen gesichert.



Ja. Da müsste man aufpassen.
Bei der Montage evtl. leichtere, flexiblere Modelle bevorzugen.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort !


----------



## Evandure (5. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Von EK gibt es für den EVO bereits Montagematerial zur direct Die Kühlung.


----------



## mda31 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Welches gerade mal ~4€ zusätzlich kostet. Delta-T-technisch bringt es aber keine Wunder gegenüber CPU's mit IHS die wieder verklebt und mit LM versehen wurden. Ich habs nur installiert damit ich nicht mit dem Silikon und LM hantieren muss und als Nischen-Grund könnte man noch die Optik anbringen (Sockel-Halterung muss demontiert werden).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Das Flüssigmetall ist mir auch irgendwie nicht geheuer.

Da kann ja leicht mal was daneben gehen.
Und wie das bei jahrelanger Nutzung ist, weiß ich auch nicht.

Herkömmliche, aber gute WLP ist mir da momentan noch sympathischer.

Hm ... vielleicht probier' ich auch erst einmal mit normalem Luftkühler. Es müssen ja keine 5 GHz sein.
Ein Mugen 5 hab ich eh schon hier rumliegen. Für mittleres(moderates) OC sollte der genügen.

Irgendwie ist bei mir immer noch ein ungutes Gefühl im Spiel, bei Wasser+PC Elektonik. 
Ich glaub, ich bleib erst mal bei Luftkühlung only.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r gekÃ¶pfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Würde man bei sowas dann auf normale Wärmeleitpaste zurückgreifen?



Nach den Erfahrungen aus meinem Review zum Slylake X Direct Die Frame sind aber einer bestimmten Energiedichte WLP gegenüber LM klar im Nachteil. Ich hatte im Test zuerst WLP Kryonaut zwischen Kühler und Die und die Temeraturen gingen durch die Decke. Erst mit Conductonaut waren die Temps im grünen Bereich. Nach Rücksprache mit Roman hat er meinen Verdacht in diese Richtung bestätigt.

Zudem spielt die Die Größe eine Rolle. Skylake X HCC i9 Prozessoren ab dem 7920X mit deutlich größerem Die profitieren deutlicher von der Direct Die Montage als ein i7 LCC Chip wie der 7900X oder 7820X. 

Drittens  kann sich die Wärme im Kühlerboden aktueller CPU Wasserkühler aufgrund der geringen Restbodenstärke nicht über die gesamte Fläche verteilen, sondern staut sich eher punktuell im Kühlerboden an. Heißt der ganze Aufwand mit der komplexen Finnenstruktur des Kühlers kann nicht voll genutzt werden.
Im Grunde braucht ein Direct Die Wasserkühler einerseits wieder eine höhere Restbodenstärke  kombiniert mit einer feinen Finnenstruktur eines Aquacomputer Kryos Next.
Zu derselben Vermutung kam in der Vergangenheit auch schon Watercool.

"Skylake" kopfen? Macht das Sinn? | Watercool - Wasserkuhlung made in Germany

Einen Test des Ncore V1 gibt es bereits, laut dem Nudecnc Kickstarter Auftritt werden noch drei weitere Reviews folgen. Er kann sich hier nicht von einer geköpten CPU mit IHS & LM absetzen, was nach meiner Einschätzung sowohl an der geringen Abmessungen des Kühlers bzw. der im Gegensatz zu modernen Wasserkühlern kleineren Oberfläche der Finnenstruktur als auch der vrmtl. zu geringen Restbodenstärke liegt.

[H]ardOCP: Ncore V1 No Frame Water Block Prototype Testing


Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc —Kickstarter

Auf jeden Fall lassen sich bei einer Direct Die Montage die Kühlergebnisse von einem kleinen i3  nicht einfach auf einen i9 übertragen. Dazu ist das Thema nicht banal genug und hängt imo entscheidend von der Die Größe der CPU, der Größe der Oberfläche der Finnenstruktur und der Restbodenstärke des Wasserkühlers ab.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4O_Dq3xRJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. April 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Finanzierungsziel übertroffen: Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc —Kickstarter


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



> Since the Kickstarter has finished I have been very busy trying to put  things together.  I have been working on the Ncore’s design, as per advice from HardOCP  and many others, *I have increased the number of fins ( and changed  thickness)*. I have created 4 new prototypes and tested them. One of them  managed to go down further 2 degrees. But I would like it to perform  even better than that, so I am back at a drawing board. If you have any  more ideas please share them with me, you can also use our slack  channel.  ...



Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc — 
Kickstarter


----------



## v3nom (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Cool das sich da noch was tut


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Mit den beiden Stellschrauben ist er auf einem guten Weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, was er mit den 19.107 £ noch umsetzen kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Aktueller Stand der Weiterentwicklung mit dem Ziel, die Kühlleistung zu verbessern:

Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc — 
Kickstarter


----------



## Duke711 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand der Weiterentwicklung mit dem Ziel, die Kühlleistung zu verbessern:
> 
> Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc —
> Kickstarter




Naja dann viel Spaß bei der kleinen Kühlfläche.


----------



## CTmanGer (24. August 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Genial... und funktioniert laut Linus. 
Nur musste er das Projekt nun doch begraben.


----------



## Abductee (24. August 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*



CTmanGer schrieb:


> Nur musste er das Projekt nun doch begraben.



Der Projektgründer hat nur angekündigt keine Kühler für zukünftige CPU-Generationen zu produzieren falls die wieder verlötet werden.



> However, Ncore for the Kickstarter backers is  still happening, and it will also be available to preorder.  If all goes  well I will be shipping in September.
> What I  meant by the END of the projects, was that I will not make Ncore for the  next generation of the Intel CPUs, if the rumour about soldering IHS  will be confirmed.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

*"Manufacturing of the Ncore, the date is here!  My nervous breakdown, as sad news  hit the internet..."*



> *2. The Ncore V2 is almost ready!!!*
> 
> - a totally new shape!!!
> - *more than a double cooling surface (copper- water)*
> ...





> *3. Where T.F. is machine ??!!!*
> 
> 
> I ended up with 14.9K from the Kickstarter (after taxes and fees). It  is, let's say, impossible to buy any decent machine for that sort of  money. Then I have considered taking a loan. I did visit 2 manufactures  and spoke with another 20+ from all around the World. Meanwhile, BREXIT  started hitting hard my beloved country EU, state UK . And this  changes a lot in my situation. It would be totally irresponsible to buy a  machine in this circumstances.
> As I'm Polish and I know many EU standard companies in Poland I decided to rent a machine in there. ...





> *5. I have also a working x299 prototype which still needs a refinement but looks very promising.*





> *8. End of the project...*
> 
> 
> I was worried about this for a while, but it looks like this has been confirmed...
> ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

Homepage: 

Nude CNC – NUDEcnc

Update: 

Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc >> PRODUCTION!!! — 
Kickstarter

Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc >> Manufacturing update — 
Kickstarter


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2018)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

9900K and an arrival of the first batch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2019)

*AW: Ncore V1: CPU-Wasserkühler für geköpfte Coffee Lakes ohne Heatspreader*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=32&v=756wtk5vf4s


----------



## Lexx (19. Mai 2020)

Alter Schwede, dieses tolle Ding ist vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen.
Winter 2018 hatte ich erst meine Wasserkühlung erneuert.
Der Kühler wäre absolut auf meiner Liste gestanden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Oktober 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten

Lässt sich der NCoreV1 auch bei Alder Lake einsetzen oder werden die -0,1mm beim Die zum Kontaktproblem?

Eine Freigabe für den S1200/11900K gibt es vom Hersteller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2021)

Sind es gegenüber Coffee Lake nicht sogar mehr als 0,1 mm?
Ich würde auf alle Fälle von einer Beeinträchtigung ausgehen, dazu kommt die andere Belastung des Substrats und ich kann mangels CFL in Reichweite auch gerade nicht nachgucken, ob die Höhe der ILM-Loadplate-Auflageflächen gleich geblieben ist. Optisch wirken sie bei ADL zumindest recht flach, aber vielleicht lasse ich mich da von der größeren Länge täuschen.
Wenn du unbedingt einen 12900K köpfen möchtest, könntest aber mal gucken, ob sich ein alter Sockel-A-Kühler adaptieren lässt. Ein konzentriertes Düsenfeld ist ja gar keine so schlechte Idee in diesem Fall und laut Webrecherche hatten die Löcher auf PGA462-Platinen das Format 66,1 × 36,1 mm und der ILM von LGA1700 kommt auf 59,7 mm Länge bei 40 mm Breite auf der einen 36 mm auf der anderen Seite. Da könnte bei vielen der alten, grobschlächtigen Halterungen eine Feile reichen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Oktober 2021)

Die 0,1mm hat Roman gemessen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_4geLPDnLx0:847

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant wären für mich die Ergebnisse tatsächlich nur mit dem NCore, weil er die direct die spezifische Optimierung einer dickeren Restbodenstärke mit gleichzeitig feiner Finnenstruktur kombiniert. Bei aktuellen wie älteren Wasserkühlern krankt es immer an einem von beiden. Bei den Punkten, die du im ersten Teil ansprichst, wäre es auf jeden Fall eine unsichere Nummer.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2022)

AM5 Direct-Die Wasserkühler: Köpfvorgang am 7600X demonstriert (zwei CPU Chiplets) und mit dem 7950X getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6dmSJ8VYfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCa6RD01foc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. November 2022)

Eine Stunde fürs Köpfen und dann fällt die saubere Entfernung der Lotreste unter "ich hab da mal was vorbereitet"?


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. November 2022)

Hat er schonmal anhand einer Ryzen 3600X CPU demonstriert. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern.

Abschnitt 1:31:50 bis 1:57:10 imVideo:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pT7ppNSjKY:5510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aber zur AM5 Version wird es wie schon wie bei der AM4 Version wahrscheinlich keine weiteren Erfahrungs- oder Tetsberichte geben. War beim Ncore V1 ja genauso. Das was Linus zur ersten Revision des Ncore gemacht hat, war nicht so pralle.

Von daher setze ich auf Roman, dass er das Thema voranbringen wird. Ryzen 7000 direct die frames werden gerade fleißig produziert und für Februar 2023 ist die Lieferung seines Hermle Haas 5-Achsen-CNC-Bearbeitungszentrum geplant, mit der er dann auch die Produktion von Wasserkühlern in Angriff nehmen möchte. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch Ende 2023 den ersten thermal grizzly AM5 Direct-Die Wasserkühler. Bis dahin dürften dann einige thermal grizzly AM5 delidder und direct die frames im Umlauf sein und einige Vergeleichsberichte vorliegen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1wAvLOTumQ:2442

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Standort Hermle Bearbeitungszentrum:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shAKA9thH9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ryzen 7000 direct-die frame und Ryzen 7000 delidder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAWZd6kfVV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_-l4HpI7Ns:195

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

